# And then it was Sunday



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Which turned out to be a better day for Team Tito.

He had an awesome run in standard, finished in first with a score of 100 and 8 seconds under course time.

Also a great run in jumpers, finished in first with a score of 95 (WEAVE ENTRY!!!!!) and 1 second under course time.

So he now has his first open legs in both standard and jumpers.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!! I told you so )


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome! Go Tito!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! I hope it warmer and more fun!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats! I am glad to hear today went better for you!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Woo Hoo-go, Tito!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is such great news  Good boy Tito!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Fabulous!! Go Team Tito!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a great day!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go Team Tito!! I think he needs a set of weavepoles to celebrate!! :bigangel:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a 2700 square foot, semi-finished basement that is basically empty and NO WEAVE POLES!!! What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yup, you have no excuse!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I see some new titles in someone's near future!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great news, Barb! Way to go Tito!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome, awesome, AWESOME! How proud you must be, Tito got his groove..I mean weave..back!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tito*

Way to go, Tito!!
If your basement is that big, Barb, how big is your house!?!?


----------

